# Times Square feed with audio



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

T-6
Frequency 12122H
Sym Rate 4101

Been live and in the clear since 7pm

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I also watched it on AMC1 KU band for about 6 hours.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Same here it was a GREAT night for FTA satellite feeds.

Happy New Year, all the best!


----------



## MikeI (Jan 1, 2005)

What transponder on AMC 1?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I do not recall Mike, but there was 2 different broadcasts happening. One had a blonde lady on being the host and the other was a live digital feed that showed the masses and the host of Times Square when ever he would come on. I wish I could tell you the TP but I will have to go back and see.


----------

